# Long boat runs



## lowe1648 (Jan 25, 2012)

What's the longest run you guys have made? Trying to plan out a 100+ mile run this spring on the upper miss. The longest I've ran was 47 miles.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 25, 2012)

Man you've got me, longest run I've ever made is about 37-38 miles, and that was round trip!


----------



## bulldog (Jan 25, 2012)

The longest I have ever run is prbably in the 30 mile range tops. I'm planning on doing a lot more boating this year so we'll see if I can top that.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have gone 50 miles a few times.Just make sure you have enough fuel [-X


----------



## lowe1648 (Jan 26, 2012)

Depending on the other boats going with I might have a friend meet us half way for more fuel. I know I can carry enough. I figure it will take a extra 12 gallons for my boat.[*]


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 26, 2012)

If I get a bigger jet for my 1648 I would like to run from Calico rock to BS Dam on the white. Not sure on mileage but its a long way,


----------



## optaylor823 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have only been 50 miles round trip and that was holding my breath hoping to make it back. You guys must be carrying lots of fuel to make those longer trips, because my trip just about sucked my tank dry.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alma, WI to Red Wing, MN in a bass tourny. Not sure how many miles, but it was a good run.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've run from Wachesaw Landing on the Waccamaw River, all the way to Little River Inlet, and back. That's about 40 miles one way, or 80 for the round trip.

When I was a kid, I made another run about the same distance, going from Cherry Grove Beach, SC, to Lockwood's Folly Inlet, NC, along the ICW. And that was before the days of cellphones. I can't even imagine traveling that distance away from home without a cellphone now. 

The miles seem to go by quicker when you're traveling on a developed stretch of river with landings, marinas, etc.....such as a stretch of the ICW. It seems to drag on forever when you're traveling a stretch of isolated, uninhabited river, such as in the Santee Delta. 

Also, on the ICW, there's a marina every 10-15 miles, so, there really isn't an issue with running out of fuel.
But, for those runs where there are no marinas, my 16 foot Triton has 24 gallons of fuel on board. My Aluma-Jet will carry 22 gallons. With either boat, my cruise range is close to 100 miles.


----------



## Brian J (Jan 26, 2012)

While fishing tournaments, we've done three in my boat (1650AW Alumacraft with a 90/65 Yamaha jet) that were 60 miles round trip. To do this I have to have my 12 gallon fuel cell filled to the top and a five gallon can as well. 

We did one in my brother in laws boat (1756JT Xpress with a 250 HPDI Yamaha) that was 75 miles round trip. That has been the farthest I have personally made. 

All of our fun fishing and boat riding trips have been considerably shorter.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 26, 2012)

as for how much gas id say thats Depending on going up or down river or round trip.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 26, 2012)

I've run 96 miles GPS in my 14'. Several years ago, a friend bought a boat in Key West and we drove it to Pass Christian, MS. Don't remember how far but it was fun! It's not uncommon for us to hit over 160 miles on a weekend tuna trip. If we launch in MS, it's another 50 miles each way.


----------



## montanaman (Jan 29, 2012)

300 round trip in alaska for moose :mrgreen: 
and im building a 125hp diesel that can do this on a single tank of diesel


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 30, 2012)

Around 250 miles, in a grady 33' offshore boat. Lol


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 30, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Also, on the ICW, there's a marina every 10-15 miles, so, there really isn't an issue with running out of fuel.
> But, for those runs where there are no marinas, my 16 foot Triton has 24 gallons of fuel on board. My Aluma-Jet will carry 22 gallons. With either boat, my cruise range is close to 100 miles.



In Texas that is not the case, runs down the ICW of 30 miles between gas is not uncommon


----------

